Ask HN: How do you do backups? - pmoriarty
======
moviuro
Real-time sync + local snapshots. See [https://try.popho.be/securing-
home.html#data-protection](https://try.popho.be/securing-home.html#data-
protection)

It really depends on your situation though. Are we talking about personnal
backups? Backups of your R&D team?...

------
pictur
[https://gist.github.com/stilliard/3eb9dbe023379265a97a4fff66...](https://gist.github.com/stilliard/3eb9dbe023379265a97a4fff668e48ae)

